# Buy Real Metal Kunais



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

Any one know where i can buy a real kunai. Preferably iron, and of actual size and shape, not the plastic, or shiny metal cosplay ones.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 18, 2006)

Go to your local blacksmith. They're always looking for work nowadays i'm afraid


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 18, 2006)

err... I dunno.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 18, 2006)

You can find most stuff like this on ebay:



Dunno whether it will be a properly balanced throwing knife or just something for show though...


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

May i ask why?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

i have a kunai now, but its made of steel and way to light, i cant use it to throw ropes up, also, its too small, w/ my new one ill be able to complete my missions more efficiently


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

S    class?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

vodrake, i already have those, but i dont find the compatible to my needs when i go on b rank missions. they are really more like push daggers anyway.


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

no im not s class, i am ANBU though.


----------



## gaara-sensai (Aug 18, 2006)

lol Are you going on any S-rank assisination missions?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

kunai's arent throwing knives, although a good one will fly straight


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

gaara-sensai said:
			
		

> lol Are you going on any S-rank assisination missions?


He just said no -_-".


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

no such thing as an s rank mission


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

s rank is a class of ninja


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

Why's that ?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I think he's gonna go and kill Orochimaru.


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

im ANBU, im working with the kage now, im trying to get another clan to stop warring with ours


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

What clan are you from?


----------



## Limbo (old) (Aug 18, 2006)

leeconn said:
			
		

> i have a kunai now, but its made of steel and way to light, i cant use it to throw ropes up, also, its too small, w/ my new one ill be able to complete my missions more efficiently






 Word up.


------------------


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

im in the Garuno clan


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 18, 2006)

leeconn said:
			
		

> im ANBU, im working with the kage now, im trying to get another clan to stop warring with ours


Uh...What village are you from?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

Yea what village are you from, and does your clan have a bloodline limit?


----------



## Kyuubi! Naruto (Aug 18, 2006)

ebay, or if you dont have a checking accont, you can use a pie server.


----------



## Ram (Aug 18, 2006)

Get a knife.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2006)

I love delusional nubs.


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

im from Kunjiha, its in a forest on the Bonin Islands, In Japan


----------



## Ram (Aug 18, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:
			
		

> No, I think he's gonna go and kill Orochimaru.


Or maybe the Akatsuki Leader i.e. Yondaime.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 18, 2006)

You guys play ninja too much! But try ebay...


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 18, 2006)

leeconn said:
			
		

> im from Kunjiha, its in a forest on the Bonin Islands, In Japan


You phail as an ANBU, you shouldn't have told us your origin.


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

bloodline limits, aren't real, but our name, Garuno, translated to english means gloves, and our technique is similar to the byokugan but we dont have the whole eyes thing, we practice knowing specific vital points on the body allowing us to disable our opponents after a few hits, and we rarely us fists


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

What clan is warring against you?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

i did not reveal any techniques nor any members of my clan, though few exist after Randuha attacked us


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

the Randuha are our enemies


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

What are their techniques and abilities?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

i already said bloodline limits are fictional, but they fight w/ a technique we call man-gankai, its similar to the drunken fist style


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I need to tell our kage about this infiltration to our hidden village of NF.


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

oh well, i guess the internet isnt the place to find more kunais, i guess ill offer the blacksmith 10 rai to make me a few quality ones.


----------



## Ram (Aug 18, 2006)

Try  ebay.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you have any puppeteers in your village?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

there isnt anything on ebay


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

no puppeteers


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

Dam. Are most of you taijutsu based?


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

only a handful of academy students, and genin, a very few chuunin, no hunters, or missing for  that matter,  not many ANBU squads, which are our jounins and of couse our Kage


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

we are all taijutsu


----------



## leeconn (Aug 18, 2006)

well im signing off, i'll talk to u nins later


----------



## Ram (Aug 18, 2006)

See you later, take care.


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 18, 2006)

wait wait missions in real life what are you talking about...


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you clan use dogs? 

Dang, he signed off....I wanted him to teach me Rasengan so badly


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Aug 18, 2006)

and thus many hospitals are filled with children. most missing fingers but some missing eyes.


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 18, 2006)

lmao like inuzuka clan....but seriously you don't do missions ...


----------



## Ram (Aug 18, 2006)

> Do you clan use dogs?


That would be good.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 18, 2006)

leeconn your clan attacked me when i was going for a pee in the woods.
What happend to them ?

Thats what.


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 18, 2006)

was that guy serious...


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone seen the South Park ninja episode?


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 18, 2006)

Satetsu Kaihou said:
			
		

> Anyone seen the South Park ninja episode?



Yea butters gets a shuriken in the eye haha


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 18, 2006)

Somewhat i think he was his very own clan name everything seemed very detailed. He's been doing this for some time....


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 18, 2006)

That guy was a class A Bullshitter...


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 18, 2006)

He was doing S-ranked bullshit missions...


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 18, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> That would be good.


I should ask him to teach me tsuuga if he's like the Inuzuka 

lol

This thread is fun.


----------

